
Brexit and the IT Sector - okareaman
https://cloudscapeit.co.uk/brexit-and-it-technology/
======
planetzero
It's funny how all of the threats of Brexit basically involve the EU
increasing prices and making it extremely difficult for the UK to do business
with other EU members.

Yet, nobody blames the EU. The EU is a bully and starting to become like a de
facto federal government for the entire European Union.

I'm glad they had the courage to leave the EU now, which will result in some
short-term pain...but much better in the long run. I hope other countries
follow suit.

~~~
eesmith
Except this article starts off with a counter-example to your assertion:

"one of the main selling points of Brexit is that it will reduce immigration
into Britain. Naturally, obtaining a visa will become more difficult for those
outside of Britain and this could have a huge impact on the resources
available."

and has another counter-example:

"UK data protection will no longer have to match existing EU regulations, so
this could seriously impact the free flow of data between the two. Without the
freedom to share information easily or legally, firms in the IT sector are
going to find that communication and business with their most local export
markets could be seriously hampered."

